# Converting an ATX power supply



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job Im about to replace my power supply I might have to try this.


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Where can a cheep person like me find AtX power supplies?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

exquized1 said:


> Where can a cheep person like me find AtX power supplies?


Well I find mine on trash day usually, I drive around town and inevitably I will eventually find an old computer in the trash waiting for pick-up,these come out of the compter, if this fails go down to your local transfer station, you can usually find one there, if not try your local industrial park near the office buildings, around back is usually a dumpster, you can sometimes find old office computers here. As you can tell, I'm a bit of a scounger, and I spend quite a bit of time diving into dumpsters and generally poking my nose in where it doesn't belong, but I get the good stuff


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

K, probably a lame question, but I'm assuming the ones labeled "com" are the neg?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Yup you got it, com is the negative lead on this build.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

I stock up on all the power supplies i can when we are recylcing pcs. I have quite a few. I really love the ones for the mini pcs. I have one i hook up for a bench power supply when i am test and soldering LEDs.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wondering what the maximum wattage is on that power supply. I just made one but I'm far exceeding the max wattage for the power supply with one wiper motor connected. 

My power supply http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/96332-my-first-power-supply-completed.html

I don't know maybe I did something wrong?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine is a 250 watt power supply, I've had as many as 3 wiper motors going off of mine at once without issue. Are you perhaps using the wrong resistor?? I'm not big on electronics, the person here to ask is Otaku, when I'm stumped thats who I go to for answers. Sorry I couldn't be a bigger help.


----------

